# US military unveils heat-ray gun



## Bigmac (25 Jan 2007)

> The US military has given the first public display of what it says is a revolutionary heat-ray weapon to repel enemies or disperse hostile crowds.



      Sounds like a big microwave. So when the enemie's Orville Reddenbachers start popping out of their pockets they should surrender. :flame:

      Se full article on link below.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/6297149.stm


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jan 2007)

> U.S. military creates ray gun for 'non-lethal' use
> Updated Thu. Jan. 25 2007 6:22 AM ET
> 
> Associated Press
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070124/ray_gun_070124/20070125?hub=World

Now, we are entering the "Star Trek" era


----------



## Eids of March (25 Jan 2007)

Yeah, and if you crank it up to 11, it'll probably be non-non-lethal, too!


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Jan 2007)

Ray gun makes targets feel like they're on fire
U.S. military interested in weapon that emits 130-degree, non-lethal beam

Link to article:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16794717/wid/11915829?GT1=8921 
(note article can not be reproduced due to copy right laws)

Now this is really cool, can you imagine: "Sir do you want us to set the ray gun to 'rare',medium', or 'well done'?"  ;D
Its crass humour but its OKAY it's non-lethal !!!

One thing I'd like to know is; how would you coax someone to be the demonstration target?


----------



## Yrys (25 Jan 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> One thing I'd like to know is; how would you coax someone to be the demonstration target?



What are recruits for   ?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/6297149.stm



> The US military has given the first public display of what it says is a revolutionary heat-ray weapon to repel enemies or disperse hostile crowds.
> 
> Called the Active Denial System, it projects an invisible high energy beam that produces a sudden burning feeling.



Aren't they burning to be in the military  ;D ?


----------



## JesseWZ (25 Jan 2007)

That... was a groaner.


----------



## gaspasser (25 Jan 2007)

Great! Now we'll never get those yanks to keep away from our IMP's.  
However, now there's no excuse for cold food!
(Aye thank you)


 :


----------



## CougarKing (24 Aug 2010)

An update: it has gone into service with a US prison.

The Register link



> *Inmate-frying microwave pain blaster turret installed in US jail*
> 
> They just go "Yow",' enthuses raygun sheriff
> 
> ...


----------



## dogger1936 (24 Aug 2010)

I hope Canada never gets this. We'll end up paying out trillions to the survivors of the next country we invade.


----------



## owa (24 Aug 2010)

So does it like give you various forms of skin cancer?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Aug 2010)

I want one. 8)


----------



## Illegio (24 Aug 2010)

I think I prefer the "traditional whomping" method of enforcement.

As for skin cancer, microwave radiation is non-ionizing, so the risk of developing skin cancer from a short burst ought to be relatively low.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Aug 2010)

This works for me WRT inmates.  But having said that, the sonic weapons are good too, IIRC they can make them lose control of their bowels/bladders too boot.  That will take the piss out of them, if you'll pardon the pun.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Aug 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> This works for me WRT inmates.  But having said that, the sonic weapons are good too, IIRC they can make them lose control of their bowels/bladders too boot.  That will take the piss out of them, if you'll pardon the pun.



But then the matter of decontamination rears its ugly head......


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> But then the matter of decontamination rears its ugly head......



Nothing a fire hose won't cure.


----------



## HavokFour (25 Aug 2010)

I hope the Ottawa Police or the OPP buys one or two of these things. I toured the RCMP complex here in Orleans last year and got to experience the LRAD first hand. It's just so cool seeing these things on Future Weapons and then getting the chance to try them out yourself. ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (25 Aug 2010)

Another option from that Future Weapons show with the super cool ex-SEAL guy:







*LRAD Weapon (Episode: Future Shock)*

Loud, annoying noises have been a "weapon" at the personal level for millennia, but recently the world's security and military forces have been using a far more potent sonic weapon known as the "long range acoustic device" or LRAD. Just under 3 feet in diameter and weighing 45 pounds, the black circular device emits an intense 15- to 30-degree-wide acoustic beam -- a high-pitched shrill tone similar to a smoke detector alarm -- that can easily cause permanent auditory damage at close range.

At 100 yards, the LRAD beam is extremely painful, but it is typically used at ranges of 300 to 500 yards as a warning or deterrent weapon. LRAD's are used by the U.S. Navy and Coast Guard to warn off approaching vessels, and the weapon has been tested in Iraq in various capacities.


----------



## a_majoor (25 Aug 2010)

Infasonic weapons ("screamers") have been experimented with many times but with inconclusive results; people *might* loose control of their bowels when hit with such a device. The LRAD makes a lot more sense.

Another scary concept is "Dazzlers" which flash strobe light timed to various brainwave patterns, inducing epileptic fits. Having the crowd melt into a writhing mass might not be as much fun as going to a rave, but certainly takes away their ability to take positive action against you...


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 Aug 2010)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Another scary concept is "Dazzlers" which flash strobe light timed to various brainwave patterns, inducing epileptic fits. Having the crowd melt into a writhing mass might not be as much fun as going to a rave, but certainly takes away their ability to take positive action against you...








I'm kitted up.....


----------



## SeanNewman (26 Aug 2010)

A bigger political issue here which I am reminded of due to the mention of the lasers reared its head recently when the Infantry School's Weapons Fielding Team (one of my two subordinate cells, the Small Arms DP3A being the other) did the train-the-trainer package for the "Laser Dazzler" Visual Warning Technology (VWT).

The VWT is not even an offensive capability but essentially a super-bright green flashlight that combined with an Info Ops campaign to ensure Afghans knew what it was, alerted incoming drivers that they had to stop their vehicle immediately.  It was seen as another tool in the escalation of force that may reduce fatal shootings.

Well, you would not believe the amount of high-level fingers in the pie we received because of the seemingly controversial topic of lasers in the eyes.  These are not blinding tools (we even did tests on ourselves to prove it), but as I mentioned simply a bright light, but the perception was that it would cause too much of a public outcry that we were using them.

Now knowing how sensitive the CF is to such issues, I would be shocked if we ever adopted a heat or a sonic gun, let alone bringing back everyone's favourite:


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Aug 2010)

This is "Heat Ray Gun, version 1.0", brought to you by the Reichsheer.


----------

